# Broken Brass collar on my Sorby turning tools!



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I bought a set of Sorby turning tools with my lathe (actually, the tools were thrown in with the lathe, but they were brand new!). It's the basic full-size set of spindle roughing gouge, spindle gouge, bowl gouge, scraping tool and parting tool. There was no skew included, but hey when you're basically stealing turning tools you don't get greedy.

Anyway, tonight as I was turning with the spindle gouge, not doing anything too intense, the brass collar that holds the tool steel onto the handle came loose. Upon inspection, there was a crack in the collar running lengthwise almost perfectly parallel to the length of the tool.

So I guess my question is twofold: 1. Anybody else's brass collar been splitting, or am I the only one?, and 2. What if anything can be done about it? I tried to find replacement collars, but Sorby doesn't market parts other than shanks. In fact, while I'm in question asking mode, anyone know why the collar would split? Thanks for the advice. Sorry for no pictures.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

No idea why a collar would split, but to fix it you could solder the brass back together. The bad part is it would be slightly weaker than if no repair were ever needed, so figuring out exactly why it split would be the first step. Do you have any close pictures you could post?


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I make a lot of turning tools myself and use copper pipe or couplers for collar. The same goes for brass fittings. What ever I have on hand usually. As far as it splitting on yours, I never seen that before. But I'm sure there are some guys out there where they had the same problem. 
Find a piece of pipe that fits and use that. I use epoxy to hold them on. It works great even if it is a little loose.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorby has a no-quibble guarantee, I'd contact them. I think that any Sorby dealer is obligated to replace the tool but I won't swear to it.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If cannot exchange tools, can also buy different size ferrules, from venders and epoxy them on. I cut copper tubing couplings in half for my homemade tool handles. Since fit to size do not need epoxy.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=tools-hand-brafer

If do not want to make your own tool handles when yours break, can buy wood one or this style.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=tools-hand-beetoo

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=sbysov


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It is just brass tubing. You can measure it and buy tubing in that size from McMaster Carr. Sorby tools are made in UK I believe so the dimensions will probably be metric. That is the fall back if Sorby doesn't come through w/ replacement.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I'm gonna maybe get to Woodcraft today and ask what the policy would be for tools that were not purchased there. Unfortunately, I don't have the tool with me, and Woodcraft is on my way home, so I won't be able to get a replacement, but I'll try to get and post the reply I get. Maybe I'll try the McMaster Carr route, or try soldering. 
Interesting note, it didn't seem like the collar was epoxied to the handle, as some have suggested I do. It looks like they used an awl or similar tool to indent the collar to hold it to the handle (think the same way they hold an eraser to the metal collar on the end of a pencil). Am I okay epxoying the brass collar to the handle if I buy some brass from MC? Anyone see any problems resulting from that other than irreversibility? Thanks again for the responses everyone!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Epoxy is the way to go. It can be reversed w/ heat.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Good to know! Thanks Bondo. I'll give it a try, and I'll post my findings about Sorby tools here as well.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

So I was able to make it to Woodcraft this weekend, and was told that they would not exchange my broken tools for new ones. Results may vary, though. The guys at my woodcraft are not the friendliest of folks, and don't seem intent on customer service.

I got in touch with Sorby and will post on here when and if I get a reply. Also, McMaster Carr doesn't seem to stock anything close to what I need in terms of brass collars. They are mostly in SAE, and it seems like Sorby is using Metric, and there's no convenient SAE brass tubing that will work for my tools.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Sounds like a new handle would be a great first project. You'll want to learn to do that anyway.

I make handles for my tools all the time. I wouldn't want to be limited to what I can buy in the store.

You could even find a close replacement for your ferrule, then turn down your handle to fit. Just make sure that you turn the tenon down to just over the size of your ferrule so that when you drive it onto your handle it will compress the wood fibers just a tad. This way you know it's tight enough it won't come off (even if you don't use epoxy) and more importantly the handle won't split under pressure.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You might find a good stronger steel part at McMaster Carr# that might work might work. You could also have a machine shop make you one out of steel. However, just like others have said why not contact Sorby or the vender that you purchased it from.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Just wanted to clear up the resolution with my turning tools, as well as post a few pictures of what the broken ferrules looked like.

I spoke (via email) with a Sorby representative about the problem. She replied promptly and said they'd be happy to send a replacement for the broken parts. Asked if I could send a few pictures, so I sent the ones that are attached to this message. She again replied and said that the parts were on their way. A week or so later, they arrived in perfect condition from Sheffield. I plan on epoxying them tonight. Great to deal with a company that cares about customer service, no questions asked. They back their product 100%, and I'd advise anyone with a problem Sorby tool to contact them, no matter whether you bought it used or what. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

Excellent, glad you got a positive reply and I will keep Sorby in mind when purchasing tools. Now show us your turning projects??


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the update. This would definitely sway me toward Sorby.


----------

